# Thought it was a girl during the scan..



## Brightxeyes

Went for my 20 week scan today! I honestly couldn't even guess what I thought it would be.. I was hopeful for a girl as we already have a son. Naturally, one of each would have been lovely, just to experience one of each I guess! I had two dreams about it being a girl. I had horrid morning sickness which convinced me too, this pregnancy felt really rough up until 16-17 weeks. I did naturally call bump a he though in conversation.

Anywho, at the scan she asked if we wanted to know the sex before she started, said yes. I saw what I thought was a good potty shot. My partner has no idea what hes looking at half the time at scans, but I've looked at enough to know this was the general area. It didn't look like our son's scan, with obvious boy parts. So instantly I had my hopes up, thinking I'd seen it right! She did all the measurements around the body, before casually dropping 'baby looks like a boy!' I wasn't prepared for her to say it as I thought she maybe had a few more measurements to take first. I almost wanted to say 'are you sure?' despite obvious boy parts being pointed out on the screen!

I am super happy as my partner was absolutely over the moon for two boys, and I'm sure my son would really love a brother.

This is our last baby. A bit of a happy accident, so not planned, but my partner wasn't really sure if a second baby would ever be on the cards any time soon. A third is a definite no no for him. So yeah, it's a little sad when you know it's your last baby anyway...

I am of course happy either way, luckily apart from some early spotting and morning sickness baby seems pretty happy in there and healthy! I just always imagined having a girl at some point.


----------



## jtink28

I felt similar to you after I found out my 2nd (and last) was another boy. I had completely convinced myself he was a girl, because my pregnancies were totally different, every detail was different. I just "felt" like he was a girl, and kept calling him "her" up until I found out. I wasn't upset or sad he was a boy, but it was odd to realize that I wouldn't have a girl ever. There's a bit of sadness to get over in that aspect.

But, I will tell you, brothers are AMAZING. My boys worship each other, they're best buddies, they do everything together. No-one makes my youngest laugh like his brother. I love thinking about all the mischief and fun they'll have as teenagers and even adults. Brothers are the best.


----------



## Brightxeyes

Yeah! Exactly, I'm not sad that this baby is a boy, but I'm sad that I won't ever have the experience of having a daughter. Unless by some miracle my partner changes his mind and wants a third one down the line. 

He said even if we were in an extremely good financial situation, it isn't happening. I said well if you're that adamant go have the snip, because I'm not going back on the pill again.
He might feel differently at some point in the future, but I know not to ask again down the line!

I also feel silly for thinking I saw it correctly on the screen. It just wasn't as obvious the first angle I saw, so I thought well, it must be a girl if I can't see testicles! Must have slightly been the wrong angle to see them properly!


----------

